# D-Day



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Well speak of the devil and it will appear...I got my divorce degree today. I feel fine and kinda even feel kinda good about it. I am glad I was pushed into a new state of being. I realized I was settling too much outta of love...and I did love H, but he was needy. If he could not accept my kindness, so be it. I do miss SD, but she will be fine and I just pray that she will do good and even better. I am emotionally drained and the thought of dealing with a brotha is unsettling, and I will leave it alone for a while. I am in a good space and life is good. I am thankful and have so much appreciation for the support I have received, and I am gonna keep it moving forward.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Guess I better pack my stuff and move to the D section :O) I will always be here to listen, read, offer support to all those going through. It really is not as bad a one imagines :O)


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Your posts have been very helpful to me. I am happy that you are in a better place. I have been going through this for a little over a month now, but hopefully I will get there someday soon.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Hilly2, I am not a psychic or anything....but I know you will. And you will get such revelation about your life and the choices you made and make. I realized a lot of things now, that were always present, but for my own reasons I glossed over them and rationalized in my mind why it was beneficial to accept things and hope for the best. Truth is life has a lot of thorns,and you just have to manuever around them...or learn how to pick them out your skin with the least amount of pain :O) I wake up today the same as I did yesterday...like James Brown said "Feeling Good" I know what God has given me and I know I am thankful, but I don't know what he has in store for me....but I am excited ;o)


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh Happy Days.... I promise you one and all this will get so much better and soon. Just go with the flow protect your heart and finances, clear your mind, be realistic, believe what people do rather than what they say, accept what ever comes and move forward. Don't waste your time on closure,very few get it. Don't be andry and resentful or pledge to pay someone back for the horrible deed done to us all....just keep you wits about you and make a plan. As the old saying goes "those who plan to fail, fail to plan". Know your worth and don't accept anything, just to have something. I went to SS office today and got my daddies name back and it feels good, once I get the beneficiaries right everything will be in order. I am done, no more tears for what happen and why and how come. The reason doesn't mean shyt to me any longer...it just is! I am back, baby :O) I still offer that prayer is the answer to solution to offering you something to hold onto in the midst of the storm. I pray for the best for each of us.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

:iagree:


----------



## GoodLove (Feb 19, 2012)

Just remember that happiness is the best revenge. So lean on your girlfriends, make single friends, take some time at the gym--and do everything you can to look and feel fabulous! Even if you're not ready for it yet, this is a great opportunity. You get to fall in love again--and that's an amazing, exciting, scary thing. But first fall in love with yourself and your life again. In a year, everything will be totally different--and probably a whole lot better!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Goodlove, I will take you at your word :O) But things are pretty darn good right now ;o) I see the forrest and the trees LOLOL Thanks :O)


----------

